# Regular Season Game #12: Washington Wizrds V.S. Houston Rockets



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Washington Wizards V.S. Houston Rockets. Houston, TX 
Toyota Center 6:30PM Central Time*

*Houston*








*(7-4)
Probable Starters*







































*VS*

*Washington Wizards*








*(4-6)
Probable Starters*








































*TV Coverage
Houston: FSN Houston
Washington:NC8
National: NBALP*​Preview


> HOUSTON (Ticker) - The Houston Rockets look to add to the Washington Wizards' struggles on the road Wednesday.
> 
> The fact that the Wizards are winless away from the MCI Center is a bonus for the Rockets, who have won the last four meetings here.
> 
> ...


vBookie Rules


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

2 keys to this game:

Slow them down
and Stop Arenas, and if we cant stop him, try to contain him.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I bet all my Ucash on the Rockets again. It worked last time, lets see if this is a new trend here


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

This should be an easy game for the Rockets. We have a idiot coach (Eddie Jordan) who likes to play small, Yao should have a field day and McGrady always plays well against the Wizards. Arenas will try hard but his shooting has been inconsistant this year so far, so I don't know what to expect from him. Wizards perimerter defense is leagues worst giving up over 7 3' a game, they gave up 14 to Dallas last night. As a Wiz fan id be surprised if we only lose by 10 and shocked if we won. Yes I have no confidence in them.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Hopefully we will see Chuck on the bench. ::crossing fingers:: 

I am hoping that there is a lot of noise at the TC tonight. I wanna hear the roar over the announcers!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

woohoo, FSN has decided to give me hockey instead of basketball tonight!!!



****ers.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

....It's only a Tx 2-step for Wash. but we should take this on. I'm not liking alston on Arenas matchup


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

AllEyezonTX said:


> I can't believe Dallas lost that one yesterday....It's only a Tx 2-step for Wash. but we should take this on. I'm not liking alston on Arenas matchup


Dallas lost what? They won yesterday.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Gambino said:


> Dallas lost what? They won yesterday.



yeah, my fault...... :biggrin:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

And she may get her wish~



> JVG - “Right now, the only thing I’m prepared to talk about is tonight. I’m not really in the mindset of talking and speculating. Everybody’s heard about his comments on TNT. To say everything has gone real smooth here would probably be a little bit of an overstatement, but I also don’t want anyone to read into it that it has taken away from our team. In the last eight games, we’re 6-2. That’s where I want the focus on, the guys who are playing.”
> 
> One of those players will be Chuck Hayes, who will come back from a hyperextended left knee to return to the starting lineup tonight.
> 
> When Wells will be new of the “guys who are playing,” however, remained as uncertain as ever.


PS I just bet 200000 on the "Hoston" Rockets


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> PS I just bet 200000 on the "Hoston" Rockets


what are you talking about :bsmile:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

question... myp2p doesn't have this game listed. does anyone else know if it is going to be on any of the channels? Thanks!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> question... myp2p doesn't have this game listed. does anyone else know if it is going to be on any of the channels? Thanks!


crap youre right...

Umm KTR, you need to find it! lol


----------



## TanDaMan87 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hayes is starting tonight according to the ROCKETS website


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> crap youre right...
> 
> Umm KTR, you need to find it! lol


Seems we just cannot get this game via any of those p2p programs!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TanDaMan87 said:


> Hayes is starting tonight according to the ROCKETS website


that's awesome news, but hope they don't rush him back if he's not 100% ready yet


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Gilbert Arenas vs Rafer Alston
Stevenson vs Tracy McGrady
Caron Butler vs Chuck Hayes
Antawn Jamison vs Shane Battier
Etan Thomas vs Yao Ming

We should have a considerable rebounding advantage over Washington. I think Eddie Jordan will play Caron Butler on TMac and leave Stevenson to guard Chuck Hayes. The way EJ structures his team around Arenas scoring, I think Arenas will come out top scorer with about 38 points. The Wizards will also try and fast break the Rockets to death so we really gotta try and cut down on turnovers. Even if we shoot poorly (and we wont because the Wizards have poor perimeter D/will have to help on Yao), I think our rebounding advantage will help us get lots of shots up... Chuck will have a monster night if EJ really plays Stevenson on Chuck Hayes. Spanoulis can turn Arenas into a turnover machine... problem is, Spanoulis himself is pretty much a turnover machine...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Seems we just cannot get this game via any of those p2p programs!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Chuck will start tonight, :banana: can I do my happy-time dance now. . . :banana: No Bonzi, but at least we get to see Billy and Chuck get mins. Bill Worrell said Novak may get some mins in the next couple of games. PLAY NOVAK, SHOOT EM UP BOYS :cowboy: 

BILLY BILLY BILLY
GO VSPAN, :banana: ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY, GET STUPID :rock:


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Hayes is back!! :jump:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

now if we could only watch the game  I am so glad he's better. This makes me pretty sure that it was him shooting around prior to the Detroit game.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

1:37 into the game... and Chuck gets his first foul! LOL


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

hey, whassup guys?

I haven't been here in a minute but I' back, hopefully this season's awesome


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i guess it is worth noting that arenas has been horrid on the road this season


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

so there is no way we can watch the game online??


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I hope VSpan comes out and hits somebody :biggrin:


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

yaontmac said:


> I hope VSpan comes out and hits somebody :biggrin:


yeah he's hittin the net :banana:

5 pts so far


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm thankful the Wizards are helping us beat them! Did I see a "Hayes is back" comment....I had to run to the store (urgh) & I had to see the end of the Raptors game...alot of Tx players in that one


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

We have 32 rebounds??


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I like the box score so far. It seems as if the scoring is well rounded along the roster. 
VSpan with 7 points in 10 mins also. Hmmm

From what it looks like though, HORRIBLE shooting from both sides. Houston shooting 38% while Washington is shooting 26%


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yaontmac said:


> We have 32 rebounds??


lol 33 right now to their 18


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

40-28 Houston at the half. Hopefully we can build or just maintain it and close this out.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

40-28 Wiz look like they are going to take this beating without any fight...but we have all seen the Rocks bring team 2 out the locker room sometimes, as long as the D.C. guys keeping shooting like this it will be ez


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

JVG better be reminding the team it ain't over till it's over. :angel:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> JVG better be reminding the team it ain't over till it's over. :angel:


up 11, Batt takes charges like a pro....I like that


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

we easily beat Det. w/ Hayes in the lineup


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

If we lead by 20, should we let Novak play? :biggrin:

Oh crap, Yao better stay in the rest of the game


----------



## kezhou (Nov 10, 2005)

yaontmac said:


> If we lead by 20, should we let Novak play? :biggrin:


looks like we can't make that level when this time.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

JVG's lack of belief in the concept of SUBSTITUTIONS blows yet another 4th quarter lead.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Rafer is such a moron.


----------



## bobauf (Nov 12, 2006)

what the? are we blowing ANOTHER 4th?!!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

that was Big time, skip! :banana: Hornets are losing to the SUns... :biggrin:


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Rafer is such a moron.


still made a nice shot


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

not happy... another 4th quarter failure


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

teams are eventually going to realize we suck at 4th quarters and simply start exploiting us.

I've been a T-mac fan since his days with the raptors...but what the hell is going on with him? He's not playing terribly, he's just not playing like the star he is, simple as that. I don't care what he says, "I don't need to score that many points cause theres so many good guys around me." Then why do you score 20+ points during the all star game when ur entire team is composed of high caliber guys? T-mac used to be able to carry an entire team when it was failing (his 64 pt game back in 2004 wit orlando)...I don't understand how a guy can go from scoring 30+ points in a season to stinking up aroud 10 consecutive games..I know he's been a streaky player in the past, but the past few years he's been CONSISTENTLY good and built himself up from being Vince Carter's cousin Tracy, to allstart T-mac.....

Anyways, not a good game, low scoring and should have been a blow out...


----------



## kezhou (Nov 10, 2005)

why should we alway do this eventually,Is that really mentally issue?or we just had bad luck all the time?
someday I must be die for this crap cause the heardatttack killing me.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey I havent really posted before but i cant believe that we are turning over so much ball 22 turn overs?

Rockets must produce the most turn overs of any team. 
Our offense is obviously not the best.  why?????????? JVG???????????????

But obviously there is alot to be happy about 8-4 aint a bad record. :clap: 


And we have been doing that with out Wells,Hayes has been injured for a little while plus more importantly McGrady hasnt found his shooting range.
Not to mention V-span brought something to this game no turn overs by him aswell. :clap: 

It can only get better in my opinion
Wells,Sura,Snyder back.
McGrady hopefully getting his shot back.
V-span & Novak improving and hopefully getting some game time.


But I gotta say alot revolves around the All Stars Yaos been going okay not the same numbers he was putting up a week back(a week is a long time) but okay and McGrady has gotta find his range otherwise there will be no :rings: for the team

Anyway i will get off my :soapbox:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Let me tell you

Without Chuck Hayes, you would have another 4th quarter disaster.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> Let me tell you
> 
> Without Chuck Hayes, you would have another 4th quarter disaster.


He didn't play in the 4th quarter...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ugh!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

another ugly win, we cant continue like this!!!! :curse:


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

We can't be very happy. Washington are a pretty bad defensive team and although we outrebounded them like we should have, we really should have scored more.

props to Tmac for not forcing the shot up in the dying seconds.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Yup, our 4th quarters are really our weakness. JVG needs to punch some sense into t-mac and say, 
"MAC!! TAKE OVER THE 4th!!!11!!!.". Even yao has bad 4th quarters. I know the solution, a PG that can change the tempo i thought V-span can do it but he needs playing time.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

If this keeps up we're all gonna have heart attacks by the all-star break.... We should be happy that we're 8-4, but Dallas and San Antonio are both looking pretty unbeatable as of late. This one one helluva division to be in...

Great to see V-Span contributing, love his game


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

OUr 4th quarters are bad, i still say we play v-span during the early 4th so that we have a different flavor to our team. I think the reason were losing in the 4th is that teams eventually figure us out and with yao tired an Mac struggling, they take over. Rafer is a good pg all im saying is a little bit of change in tempo and style in the 4th would probably solve our problems.

P.S.
I am very dissapointed in T-mac's shooting, he's had 3 games with +20 points and i was expecting another one. I hope this doesnt affect his comeback too much and hope he bounces back in the next game.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow Gilbert Arenas really scared me but Rafer made me so happy. We seriously have to maintain our leads. Im getting stressed out over nothing, but I was happy to see Vassi do some damage. Hes to shy to make mistakes but nice effort out there. :clap:


----------

